# Bermuda



## butcherboy

Long shot i know but anyone worked in Bermuda ? looking for
1 cost of living
2 utilities
3 transport
4 Groceries
5 tax ???

There is accomodation, and health care included in package.


----------



## EVHB

Do you mean the British island territory? (-> wrong subforum, this is for the USA)
Or is there a place called Bermuda in one of the US states? If so: which state are you talking about?


----------



## aGordeno

You ought to go to Bermuda for several weeks for a start. It's considered as a tax haven, but yet almost all the jobs there are seasonal, as well as the place is close to be expensive to live


----------

